# Want to buy legal highest power green lazer for tree service.



## Living Faith (Nov 30, 2015)

Not for actually cutting limbs ~LOL. I need to be able to point to limbs for customer agreement of which limbs need cut. I don't own the bank of Rothchild. 

The dot MUST be able to be seen in broad daylight up to about 400 feet. It's not necessary that I can see the beam, but it would make it easier to locate the dot, wouldn't it?

Got a good source and price?


----------



## Tre_Asay (Dec 1, 2015)

Well that would depend, USA is 5mw or less unless it has strict saftey features. Uk and Australia don't allow over 1mw portable lasers. For 400 feet visible dot in daylight you are talking about several hundred mw minimum and the beam would not be visible during the day. I have a 30mw laser and the dot is barely visible at 100' during the day.
Edit- you might want to check out the rayfoss lasers if you are serious about using a laser pointer during the day, expect to pay at least $75.


----------



## Son_of_Entropy (Dec 1, 2015)

For your purposes, it sounds like you wouldn't need anything higher than 20mw, 5 would probably suffice. Look into the Laser 303 series, I got mine for roughly $12 on Amazon, not particularly "bushcraft" ready, I wouldn't bang it around, but visibility is solid, and it's very affordable. As far as alternatives, laserpointerpro.com has a considerable collection. I would try to stay lower on the wattage end, you've got enough safety issues in your line of work without worrying about potential blindness.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 2, 2016)

Just about to post a high power green laser.


----------



## Qwikster (Jan 3, 2016)

A cheap Green one from E-bay does the trick. This one was about $10.- and can be seen on a wall over 200ft on a sunny day. Burns holes lickety split in black trash bags also if you feel like playing around. It Rocks!! <font size="2"><span style="font-family: tahoma">


----------



## ricardon (Jan 7, 2016)

Qwikster said:


> A cheap Green one from E-bay does the trick. This one was about $10.- and can be seen on a wall over 200ft on a sunny day. Burns holes lickety split in black trash bags also if you feel like playing around. It Rocks!! <font size="2"><span style="font-family: tahoma">




Do you really belive that laser only has 5ma (despite what the seller may claim)?

I may be interested in a 5ma green laser.
But, for safety reasons, I'm not interested in a 50ma laser sold as a 5ma.


----------



## Ben85 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a Green Laser sight on my air pistol.

Its 20mw and very bright. 20mw is perfectly adequate. 

and you can see the beam at night, its pretty cool


----------



## larrykings (Mar 6, 2016)

A legal and safe laser pointer should be low than 5mW, otherwise, it might bring users laser hazards under less knowing of laser safety measures.


----------

